# Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

*Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Servus mit einander  
Kurz zur Geschichte : Mein Bruder hat sich vor 3 Monaten einen pc bei nem Pc-Laden zusammenstellen lassen , es lief auch alles relativ gut , nur das System ist ständig abgestürzt , schließlich fanden wir heraus dass die in nem 1200€ PC ein Altes Lc Power reingepackt haben oO naja schnell dahin gefahren, das Netzteil zurückgegeben und unsere kohle dafür wiedergekriegt . 
Mein Bruder ist zusätzlich Youtuber , dh mehrere Festplatten .
Hier erst das System :
i5 4570(3.6 GHz )
Gigabyte GeForce Gtx 780 GHz (116% Powertarget und 70 mV spannungserhöhung , was in 1250 MHz resultiert)
2x8 Gb RAM 
1x Crucial M4 500 240 Gb 
2 Hdds ala 1 Tb
Netzteil Verlängerungen von Bitfenix ( die durften wir als Entschädigung immerhin behalten )
24 LEDs von Bitfenix 
6 Lüfter ( CPU , 5 Gehäuse )

Da dachten wir uns ein anständiges NT muss her.  Wie sieht es aus ? Welches kann man da empfehlen ? Ne Preisspanne gebe ich nicht an , Hauptsache nicht zu untertrieben , aber auch nicht zu übertrieben.
System soll eventuell noch übertaktet werden. Könnt ihr da was empfehlen ? Hätte an Be Quiet S7,L8, E9 oder P10 gedacht 

Danke für eure Bemühungen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. März 2014)

Wenn die Kohle da ist, nimm das P10


----------



## sycron17 (27. März 2014)

Schlisse mich an der meinung von der pc nutzer
BeQuiet Dark Power P10 550w
Wenn aber günstiger 
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580w


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Das E9 mit 580W ist Schrott 

Ich würde auch zum P10 550W raten.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Das E9 mit 580W ist Schrott
> 
> Ich würde auch zum P10 550W raten.


 
schwachsinn !


Das P10 ist ein tick besser , aber auch ein tick teurer .

mit beiden macht man überhaupt kein fehler !


----------



## Biophobie (27. März 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> schwachsinn !  Das P10 ist ein tick besser , aber auch ein tick teurer .  mit beiden macht man überhaupt kein fehler !




Ich glaub er meint nicht die E9 reihe sondern das E9 580 weils zu übertrieben ist


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> schwachsinn !


 Ist eben so..
Für eine GPU zu riesig, unnötige Mehrausgaben und lauter als das 480W Modell. Und für mehrere ungeeignet. Daher Schrott.


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ist eben so.. Für eine GPU zu riesig, unnötige Mehrausgaben und lauter als das 480W Modell. Und für mehrere ungeeignet. Daher Schrott.




Wenn das E9 580 zu riesig ist dann ist dass P10 doch das selbe oder nicht ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. März 2014)

Das P10 ist für mGPU geeignet und technusch ein ganzes Stück besser, auch wenn es überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Wenn das E9 580 zu riesig ist dann ist dass P10 doch das selbe oder nicht ?


 Das P10 ist ne andere Liga.
Technisch um einiges besser und leiser.
Gibts leider net kleiner, da müssen wir die 550W empfehlen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



> Technisch um einiges besser und leiser.



da bin ich mal gespannt ! erkläre bitte was EINIGES besser daran ist ?`
aber einiges ! nicht nur eins ,sondern einiges !

leiser ?`ist das P10 passiv gekühlt  ?

*Überzeuge mich und ich gebe dir recht !*


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> da bin ich mal gespannt ! erkläre bitte was EINIGES besser daran ist ?`
> aber einiges ! nicht nur eins sondern einiges !


Das P10 ist DC-DC statt gruppenreguliert.
Die Platine von FSP ist ein höherwertigeres Modell.
Die Caps sind hochwertiger.
Es hat längere Kabel.
Es hat bessere Garantiebedingungen.



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> leiser ?`ist das P10 passiv gekühlt  ?


 Ja, leiser als das E9.
Das E9 hat 0,8Sone (oder waren es 0,9?) unter Last. Das P10 jederzeit 0,1Sone.


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Danke euch   Die Frage ist : Lohnen sich die 50€ Aufpreis ? Ist ein 1300€ PC aber langen da E9 500 net?  Wäre das P10 nicht in 3 Jahren tot und das E9 ebenfalls ?
Thx


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. März 2014)

Das e9 hat schon 5 Jahre Garantie, dasP10 genauso.

Ob sie sich lohnen, musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Icedaft (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

10% vom Rechnerpreis fürs Netzteil, dann passt das Verhältnis.


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Dann tauschen wir eben die Garantie gegen die höherwertigeren Sicherungschips (bzw. Bestückung allgemein) 

@Mascarpone
Wenn du die 50€ Mehrausgaben verkraften kannst, dann kauf es.
Mit dem E9 480W machst du auch nichts verkehrt.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Das P10 ist DC-DC statt gruppenreguliert.
> Die Platine von FSP ist ein höherwertigeres Modell.
> Die Caps sind hochwertiger.
> .



naja ,, so viel ist das nicht wirklich . was kommt nach dem high end segment ?

das P10 ist besser , aber auch nur ein wenig . 

schlecht und schrott ist das E9 auch nicht .


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> schwachsinn !
> Das P10 ist ein tick besser , aber auch ein tick teurer .
> mit beiden macht man überhaupt kein fehler !


 Nein, da das E9 Gruppenreguliert ist, die Stecker am CM nicht so gut, macht man sehrwohl einen Fehler. Das P10 ist hier deutlich besser als das E9, insbesondere wenn mans bis an die Kotzgrenze belastet...


SaftSpalte schrieb:


> naja ,, so viel ist das nicht wirklich . was kommt nach dem high end segment ?


ORLY?!

Du solltest nicht von Dingen sprechen, die du nicht verstehst...
Ein Gruppenreguliertes Netzteil ist ein gewaltiger Nachteil, ab einer bestimmten Wattklasse einfach nicht mehr tragbar bzw funktioniert einfach nicht mehr vernünftig. Siehe Test!

Aber hey, 3.11V auf der +3,3V Schiene und 4,83V auf +5V...
Das ist schon haarscharf an der Spec von min 4,75V!!


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> naja ,, so viel ist das nicht wirklich . was kommt nach dem high end segment ?
> 
> das P10 ist besser , aber auch nur ein wenig .


Das ist viel.. nur hast du da anscheinen nicht wirklich Ahnung von 



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> schlecht und schrott ist das E9 auch nicht .


 Hat auch nie jemand behauptet....


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> schlecht und schrott ist das E9 auch nicht .


 400W ist OK, das 450W auch noch brauchbar, 500W kann man auch noch kaufen. Mehr aber nicht. Darüber sollts dann schon 'nen P10 sein. Oder was ganz anderes...


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, da das E9 Gruppenreguliert ist, die Stecker am CM nicht so gut, macht man sehrwohl einen Fehler. Das P10 ist hier deutlich besser als das E9, insbesondere wenn mans bis an die Kotzgrenze belastet...



nein macht man nicht .Das e9 wird er niemals an der kotzgrenze kommen . 

Spar dir die 50 euro und kauf dir eine anständige  Steckerleiste . Davon haste mehr .


----------



## ich111 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Merktst du überhaupt was du da schreibst? Allein DC-DC ist ein rießen Pluspunkt


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



> 400W ist OK, das 450W auch noch brauchbar, 500W kann man auch noch kaufen. Mehr aber nicht. Darüber sollts dann schon 'nen P10 sein. Oder was ganz anderes..


.

dann ein e9 480 cm . reicht auch .



> Merktst du überhaupt was du da schreibst? Allein DC-DC ist ein rießen Pluspunkt



und ohne DC-DC läuft dann nichts ?   Ihre seit alle auf zu Hohen Niveu . 
Es ist mir klar das ein P10 das aller beste in dem fall ist .

Aber alles andere in den schatten zu stellen ist auch nicht fein . Wir sind nicht auf einen Türkischen Basar


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ah seh schon, ein E9 Besitzer, der mit dem Messer zwischen die Zähne 'sein Gerät' verteidigt...
Wie dem auch sei: schau mal hier und dann mal dieses Review. Oder hier vom 650W.

Da siehst, dass der Unterschied recht gewaltig ist!

Von 10% zu 100% schwankt die +12V Leitung um etwa 0,1V, +5V um sagenhafte 0,05V, 3,3V um ebenso 0,05V. Restwelligkeit ist mit etwa 60mV auf +12V auch 'nen Stückerl besser als das E9, bei 3,3V und +5V sinds dann aber wesentlich weniger: 13mV auf +5V und 21mV auf +3,3V. Das da oben ist schon recht nah an der Schmerzgrenze...

Oh und  hier kannst dir mal ein G-550, P10 550W und 480W E9 zusammenclicken und Staunen...
...wie bescheiden der Spannungsverlauf ist. Das ist schon arg grenzwertig. Bei max +12V Belastung ist man sehr nah an 11.4V dran und bei max minor sehr nah an 12.6V. Das ist alles andere als gut...
Bei der +5V Leitung schauts ähnlich aus. Bei max. +12V Crossload schießts fast aus den Spec! Bei 5,2V sind nicht soo viel Luft mehr...


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ah seh schon, ein E9 Besitzer, der mit dem Messer zwischen die Zähne 'sein Gerät' verteidigt...


 Nicht nur sein E9, sondern auch sein Düsenjet (aka Palit). 

Naja, keine Ahnung von der Technik haben, aber hauptsache irgendeinen Mist posten


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Naja irgendwie verstehe ich ihn . Das E9 ist technisch sehr gut , ob sich die 50€ lohnn muss ich selber entscheiden . Die Frage ist : Bringt mir das P10 bei der übertaktung bzw generell in der Praxis sehenswerte bzw spürbare Vorteile gegen über dem E9 450/500? Nicht wirklich oder ?

Lautstärke mal dahin gestellt , Karte übertönt eh alles


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ah seh schon, ein E9 Besitzer, der mit dem Messer zwischen die Zähne 'sein Gerät' verteidigt...
> Wie dem auch sei: schau mal hier und dann mal dieses Review. Oder hier vom 650W.
> 
> Da siehst, dass der Unterschied recht gewaltig ist!
> ...




endlich . endlich mal jemand der mal richtig erklärt .. 
und nein ich verteildige mein Netzteil nicht . 
Das E9 480 Cm ist völlig ausreichend . 
Läuft genau so gut wie alle anderen Netzteile .

Und was könnte im falle eines falles passieren ? Sprich system absturzt oder so ?

da ich im jahre 2014 mit teilweise mit hardware von 2011 lebe , habe ich mich für eine Palit entschieden . es gibt auch menschen die 3 sone nicht jucken ! Ich habe 6 lüfter im pc . wenn ich ihn anmache hört man kaum was . leicht hörbar . wieso ? weil ich mit alten Intel und AMD pc aufgewachsen bin wo 5 sone standart war .  

Ich habe mir fest vorgeholt 2016 komplett neu aufzurüsten mit Wakü und Schnitzel . Dann kannste ja nochmal kommen und über meine Hardware lästern . Wenn ich wollt könnte ich mir ein rechner für 6 K Euro kaufen . Brauche ich aber nicht . Wo bleibt denn das gefummel am PC . Ich will nicht alles haben , Bin Optimist






> Naja irgendwie verstehe ich ihn . Das E9 ist technisch sehr gut , ob sich die 50€ lohnn muss ich selber entscheiden . Die Frage ist : Bringt mir das P10 bei der übertaktung bzw generell in der Praxis sehenswerte bzw spürbare Vorteile gegen über dem E9 450/500? Nicht wirklich oder ?
> 
> Lautstärke mal dahin gestellt , Karte übertönt eh alles


danke


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ich habe selbst schon Crossfire an Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen ausprobiert. Natürlich funktioniert es, aber glaubst du das die Grafikkarten es freuen wird, wenn auf der 12V-Schiene nur noch 11,45V(in meinem Fall) anliegen? Sicherlich nicht, ich habe mir dafür jetzt ein vernünftiges Netzteil besorgt, mit dem ich sowas ohne Angst zu haben ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Und was könnte im falle eines falles passieren ? Sprich system absturzt oder so ?


 
Im Schlimmsten Fall kann es zu defekter Hardware kommen.
Es kommt darauf an wie schnell die Schutzschaltungen greifen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst schon Crossfire an Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen ausprobiert. Natürlich funktioniert es, aber glaubst du das die Grafikkarten es freuen wird, wenn auf der 12V-Schiene nur noch 11,45V(in meinem Fall) anliegen? Sicherlich nicht, ich habe mir dafür jetzt ein vernünftiges Netzteil besorgt, mit dem ich sowas ohne Angst zu haben ausprobieren kann.



der TE hat aber kein Crossfire oder SLI



> Im Schlimmsten Fall kann es zu defekter Hardware kommen.
> Es kommt darauf an wie schnell die Schutzschaltung greifen.



die sind Bei E9 sehr gut .


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> die sind Bei E9 sehr gut .


 
Und das ist eben das Problem.
Du weißt nicht wie schnell die Schutzschaltungen sind.
Nur weil welche verbaut sind heißt das nicht automatisch dass sie perfekt arbeiten und perfekt greifen.
Gerade bei Spannungsschwankungen und Spanungsspitzen und der Trägheit allgemein kann es schon reichen dass plötzlich die Festplatte aussteigt.


----------



## Icedaft (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Jungs, kommt mal wieder aufs Thema zurück. Die Köppe könnt Ihr Euch auch per PN einschlagen....


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

.....


Legacyy schrieb:


> Wenn du die 50€ Mehrausgaben verkraften kannst, dann kauf es.
> Mit dem E9 480W machst du auch nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> .....




Verkraften kann ich es,aber was für SPÜRBARE Vorteile bringt das Ding mir in der Praxis ?  

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Vorteile in der Praxis sind die dass das P10 leiser arbeitet.
Die Kabel sind qualitativ hochwertiger. Ebenso die Stecker.
Die Technik ist hochwertiger. 
Ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Jungs, kommt mal wieder aufs Thema zurück. Die Köppe könnt Ihr Euch auch per PN einschlagen....


 
So siehts aus.  Da dieses Köppe einschlagen da oben zumindest noch halbwegs am Thema ist und stellenweise durchaus einen "lehrreichen" Inhalt hat lass ichs mal (größtenteils) stehen, bitte aber darum es jetzt damit auch bewenden zu lassen und wieder auf den TE einzugehen (siehe Post über mir).


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



> Die Kabel sind qualitativ hochwertiger. Ebenso die Stecker.



von den steckern hätte ich beim E9 auch mehr erwartet . heisst aber nicht das sie schlecht sind .(ausreichend)

Gehobene Mittelklasse halt .


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Was mich beim P10 extrem stört: Die PCIe-Stecker sind HELLBLAU. 

Das geht mal gar nicht, warum nicht schwarz?!


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> von den steckern hätte ich beim E9 auch mehr erwartet . heisst aber nicht das sie schlecht sind .(ausreichend)



Hattest du denn nicht gefragt wieso das P10 teurer ist und wieso es teuer ist?
gute Kabel und Stecker kosten auch Geld. Das darf man nie außer Acht lassen.
Dann ist das Gehäuse des P10 besser als das des E9.


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hattest du denn nicht gefragt wieso das P10 teurer ist und wieso es teuer ist? gute Kabel und Stecker kosten auch Geld. Das darf man nie außer Acht lassen. Dann ist das Gehäuse des P10 besser als das des E9.




Die lange der Kabel und die Verarbeitung bringt mir leider 0 da ich die Kabel eh gegen Verlängerungen ersetzen werde 

Aber ich schau mal ob sich die 50€ wirklich lohnen .
MfG


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hattest du denn nicht gefragt wieso das P10 teurer ist und wieso es teuer ist?
> gute Kabel und Stecker kosten auch Geld. Das darf man nie außer Acht lassen.
> Dann ist das Gehäuse des P10 besser als das des E9.



nö , hatte ich nicht . ich weiss ja warum das P10  ,50 euro teurer ist .

Alternativ würde das E9 passen . Wer mehr will muss auch mehr bezahlen .


Eine vollkupfer verkabelung im Car hifi bereich ist auch sehr teuer .. aber wirksam ohne ende . da macht der aufpreis von 400 % sinn !


Fazit ist das das P10 die 100 % Lösung ist . Hatte ich auch mal gesagt .


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Du kannst die Kabel nicht durch Verlängerungen ersetzen.
Verlängerungen sind das was der Name schon andeutet. 

Und ob du die brauchst hängt einzig vom Case ab das du benutzt.
Wahrscheinlich waren die Kabel vom Lc Power so kurz dass die Verlängerungen notwendig waren.
Die Kabel des P10 sind aber relativ lang. Ich schätze dass sie auch ohne Verlängerungen reichen.



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Alternativ würde das E9 passen . Wer mehr will muss auch mehr bezahlen .



Das wurde ja schon durchgekaut.
für ein Single GPU System ist das E9 brauchbar und ausreichend.
Entweder das 450er Modell oder das CM480 wenn Km erwünscht ist.
Über 500 Watt ist das E9 Elektroschrott -- hat Stefan ja schon erklärt.


----------



## sycron17 (27. März 2014)

Uui
Als hätte man jemanden ermordet 
Meine meinung war wie gesagt P10 wenn günstiger als der 550er P10 bekommt man sogar 580w
Wenn ja unbedingt E9 480 warum wird da trotzdem P10 in betracht bezogen

Meine meinung ist nach wie vor warum knapp vorbei und nicht mal 50-60watt reserve?
Dazu 
Es ging um den preis


----------



## Icedaft (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Das sind Standardmolexstecker, wenn die Optik so wichtig ist, dann kannst Du sie gegen Verlust der Netzteilgarantie tauschen. Oder Du schreibst BeQuiet eine Protestmail und bittest Sie um eine "Nighthawk-Edition". 

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, das E9 reicht für jedes Single-GPU System mit jeder am Markt erhältlichen CPU und Standard-OC aus. Wer mehr will, SLI/Crossfire fest einplant oder einfach das Beste will, nimmt das P10.


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Meine meinung ist nach wie vor warum knapp vorbei und nicht mal 50-60watt reserve?
> Dazu
> Es ging um den preis


 Das 580er ist wie bereits erläutert Elektroschrott.

Auch mit dem 480W Modell hat man gut 100W Reserve, also mehr als genug.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Uui
> Als hätte man jemanden ermordet
> Meine meinung war wie gesagt P10 wenn günstiger als der 550er P10 bekommt man sogar 580w
> Wenn ja unbedingt E9 480 warum wird da trotzdem P10 in betracht bezogen
> ...



Und das E9 CM580 ist eben Elektroschrott.
Das P10 gibt es halt nicht kleiner. Da sind 550 Watt Minimum. 
Und die 60 Watt Reserve bietet ja schon das CM480.


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die Kabel nicht durch Verlängerungen ersetzen. Verlängerungen sind das was der Name schon andeutet.   Und ob du die brauchst hängt einzig vom Case ab das du benutzt. Wahrscheinlich waren die Kabel vom Lc Power so kurz dass die Verlängerungen notwendig waren. Die Kabel des P10 sind aber relativ lang. Ich schätze dass sie auch ohne Verlängerungen reichen.  Das wurde ja schon durchgekaut. für ein Single GPU System ist das E9 brauchbar und ausreichend. Entweder das 450er Modell oder das CM480 wenn Km erwünscht ist. Über 500 Watt ist das E9 Elektroschrott -- hat Stefan ja schon erklärt.


   Ich wollte die Verlängerungen benutzen da ich die BQ Kabel hässlig finde : D also nicht direkt ersetzen sondern eben dranhängen .  Bringt mir das P10 denn fürs übertakten der gpu oder so ?   Nochmal , ich werde nie ein Dual Gpu System benutzen 

@Icedaft: Nightwalk Edition ?


----------



## XyZaaH (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Nein, solange du nicht extrem übertaktest (LN2) hast du keine Vorteile.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Verlängerungen benutzen da ich die BQ Kabel hässlig finde : D also nicht direkt ersetzen sondern eben dranhängen .  Bringt mir das P10 denn fürs übertakten der gpu oder so ?   Nochmal , ich werde nie ein Dual Gpu System benutzen



Klar kannst du die Kabel an die BeQuiet Kabel anstecken. Das ist kein Problem.

Und in deinem Fall reicht eben das E9 CM480 völlig aus.
Das P10 kaufst du halt wenn du das gewisse "Mehr" haben willst und bereit bist den Aufpreis zu bezahlen oder du Wert auf das Beste vom Besten legst -- was auch immer das bedeutet.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



> Ich wollte die Verlängerungen benutzen da ich die BQ Kabel hässlig finde



schwarzes isolierband drüber ziehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> von den steckern hätte ich beim E9 auch mehr erwartet . heisst aber nicht das sie schlecht sind .(ausreichend)


 E9: 8pin für ZWEI 8pin PCie Stecker
P10: 12 Pin für ZWEI 8pin PCIe Stecker

Das P10 ist hier deutlich besser...


----------



## sycron17 (27. März 2014)

Ups bin ein bisschen neben der spur gelangt
Tshuldige

Die müdigkeit zeigt wirkung xD


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> E9: 8pin für ZWEI 8pin PCie Stecker
> P10: 12 Pin für ZWEI 8pin PCIe Stecker
> 
> Das P10 ist hier deutlich besser...



da hätte man auch den querdurschnitt des kabels dicker machen können . wäre das gleiche


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Wenn die Pins genormt sind - nein.


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn die Pins genormt sind - nein.




Wie , kann ich die Bitfenix Alchemy Kabel nicht da dran hängen ?


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Das ging an Saftspalte.

Man kann bei steigendem Stromfluss nicht einfach die Kabel dicker machen und dabei den Anschluss gleich lassen. Damit behebt man das Problem nicht, man muss den ganzen Stromkreis grösser dimensionieren.


----------



## sycron17 (27. März 2014)

Apropo p10
Kann mir mal jemand erklären was am p10 650w verkehrt ist?
Hab ein bisschen herumgeshaut aus pure neugier und der p10 550er (das ich selber bestellt hab) kostet in der schweiz 3franken weniger als der 650er 0.o??


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Eigentlich nichts, das 650er ist genauso gut wie alle P10.

Nur reicht für eine Karte das 550er und für zwei Karten wird das 650er schon sehr knapp, daher greifen die meisten gleich zu 750 oder 850.


Ich finde gerade das 550er bei PC-Ostschweiz für 152.30 und das 650er bei Digitec für 163.-.


----------



## sycron17 (27. März 2014)

Dachte ich mir

Danke teutonnen


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Apropo p10
> Kann mir mal jemand erklären was am p10 650w verkehrt ist?
> Hab ein bisschen herumgeshaut aus pure neugier und der p10 550er (das ich selber bestellt hab) kostet in der schweiz 3franken weniger als der 650er 0.o??


 
Das 650er ist eigentlich überflüssig.
Das 550er reicht gut für ein Single GPU System.
Willst du Multi GPU machen solltest du schon das 750er nehmen.


----------



## sycron17 (27. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts, das 650er ist genauso gut wie alle P10.
> 
> Nur reicht für eine Karte das 550er und für zwei Karten wird das 650er schon sehr knapp, daher greifen die meisten gleich zu 750 oder 850.
> 
> Ich finde gerade das 550er bei PC-Ostschweit für 152.30 und das 650er bei Digitec für 163.-.



Hab das gefühl die beiden konkurrieren gegeneinander xD
Gestern hatte fast die 780er dcuii bestellt bei Ostschweiz weil es 489fr war(jedoch dort kommen immer paar kosten dazu) bei digitec war die 512
Heute ist sie bei Digi für 489 xD
Bestellt morgen wird abgeholt hehhe


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Darf man den Sticker auf dem Deckel eigentlich abmachen und irgendwo anders hin hinkleben beim P10? Bei E9 etc sind die ja an der Seite .

Ich hoffe das Ding ist nicht zu oversized für ne 780 GHz , diese nutzt zwar zwei 2xPin , aber trotzdem 
MfG


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Wieso willst du den Aufkleber abmachen?
Den siehst du doch sowieso nicht wenn das Netzteil verbaut ist.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenns verbaut ist nervt kein Aufkleber.


----------



## sycron17 (27. März 2014)

Mascarpone schrieb:


> Darf man den Sticker auf dem Deckel eigentlich abmachen und irgendwo anders hin hinkleben beim P10? Bei E9 etc sind die ja an der Seite .
> 
> Ich hoffe das Ding ist nicht zu oversized für ne 780 GHz , diese nutzt zwar zwei 2xPin , aber trotzdem
> MfG



Nochnie ausprobiert xD
Wiso willste die sticker umkleben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das 650er ist eigentlich überflüssig.
> Das 550er reicht gut für ein Single GPU System.


 
Kommt drauf an wie mans übertreibt. Wenn man ne verdammt stromschluckende CPU UND eine Fressende GPU benutzt und beides übertaktet kanns sogar eng werden... ich kann ohne großartig was zu ändern 680W brutto aus der Dose provozieren, mit weiter übertakteter CPU (bis 4,8 wäre mit Gewalt drin) käme ich sicherlich über 750W brutto was meinem 650er P10 wohl dann doch zu viel wäre.

Klar, in der Realität kommt man da nie hin weil man ja nicht Prime+Furmark spielt aber zumindest wenn CPU und GPU harte Stromfresser sind würde ich eher wieder richtung 650er tendieren auch wenn das 550er in der Praxis sicherlich reicht.

Für Multi-GPU in DEM Setting wäre das 750er sogar recht knapp bemessen 


Dennoch: Für einen "normalen" PC mit ner Sockel 1150-CPU und einer GTX780 wird sowohl das E9 480 als auch erst recht das P10 550 ausreichen.


----------



## Mascarpone (27. März 2014)

Alles klar vielen Dank euch , im Bilder sind zwei Bilder : P10 und S7, wtf ? Das P10 sieht aus wie ein Prachtstück der Netzteile und das S7 eher Wie ein Schrottnetzeil oO  Was meint ihr : Wann sollten wir das P10 ersetzen ?


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Für mGPU mit Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten reicht das 650er schon aus, hab ich selber in Gebrauch und die Kiste saugt effizienzbereinigt etwa 440W.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das ging an Saftspalte.
> 
> Man kann bei steigendem Stromfluss nicht einfach die Kabel dicker machen und dabei den Anschluss gleich lassen. Damit behebt man das Problem nicht, man muss den ganzen Stromkreis grösser dimensionieren.



okay , das könnte sinn machen .


edit : Ich lasse mich gerne belehren


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Kein Problem 

Du hast bei mehr Pins einfach weniger Strom pro Pin anliegen, weshalb der gesamte Anschluss weniger warm wird.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> 
> Du hast bei mehr Pins einfach weniger Strom pro Pin anliegen, weshalb der gesamte Anschluss weniger warm wird.




das kenn ich gut bei Car Hifi anlagen . Da ist die Gefahr noch größer mit der Hitze


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Alles klar vielen Dank euch , im Bilder sind zwei Bilder : P10 und S7, wtf ? Das P10 sieht aus wie ein Prachtstück der Netzteile und das S7 eher Wie ein Schrottnetzeil oO  Was meint ihr : Wann sollten wir das P10 ersetzen ?


 
Das S7 ist ja auch an Systembuilder gerichtet die damit Komplett-PCs ausrüsten. Technisch sind die S7 echt okay, weswegen man sich nicht von der Hülle abschrecken lassen sollte


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

sind diese gitter an jedem BQ so weich ? beim einbau ist mir aufgefallen das die nicht so Hart sind . Das ist bestimmt SECC Material


----------



## _chiller_ (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Bei meinem Pure Power geht das eigentlich, aber das ist schon bauartbedingt so, andere Gitter kreuzen sich ja oder haben andere Muster, da sind die langen Stäbe natürlich nicht so stabil.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Technisch sind die S7 echt okay, weswegen man sich nicht von der Hülle abschrecken lassen sollte



Erst ab 450W, darunter ist das L8 besser^^


----------



## _chiller_ (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ich würde auch ein S7 unter 450W empfehlen wenn es wirklich auf jeden Euro ankommt, auch die Teile sind immer noch besser als geschätzt 70% aller Netzteile auf dem Markt


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Stimmt, wobei... 3€?


----------



## _chiller_ (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Kommt immer auf die Marktsituation an, manchmal gibts auch mal 7 Euro Unterschied oder sowas


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Ich bin's nur nochmal , hab hier irgendwo gelesen dass Verlängerungen an Netzteilen mit CM wegen Wiederständen oder so Probleme machen kann ? Stimmt das ?


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Solange Du keine 200m Verlängerung dranpackst, sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich würde auch ein S7 unter 450W empfehlen wenn es wirklich auf jeden Euro ankommt


Ich nicht, da sie a) die gleiche Plattform nutzen und b) der Lüfter in den L8 'nen Stückchen besser ist.
Wir sprechen hier von einem Protechnik Sleeve Lüfter beim L8 gegen den üblichen Yate Loon beim S7 bis 400W.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie mans übertreibt. Wenn man ne verdammt stromschluckende CPU UND eine Fressende GPU benutzt und beides übertaktet kanns sogar eng werden... ich kann ohne großartig was zu ändern 680W brutto aus der Dose provozieren, mit weiter übertakteter CPU (bis 4,8 wäre mit Gewalt drin) käme ich sicherlich über 750W brutto was meinem 650er P10 wohl dann doch zu viel wäre.
> 
> Klar, in der Realität kommt man da nie hin weil man ja nicht Prime+Furmark spielt aber zumindest wenn CPU und GPU harte Stromfresser sind würde ich eher wieder richtung 650er tendieren auch wenn das 550er in der Praxis sicherlich reicht.
> 
> ...



Du darfst dich nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Außerdem sehen Systeme von Leuten die eine solche CPU haben wie du und auch die Grafikkarte haben wie du immer sehr viel anders aus.
Da findet sich dann schnell ein 1000 Watt Netzteil drin auch wenn das eher überdimensioniert ist. Aber dann kommt immer der Hinweis "vielleicht bau ich mal eine zweite Karte rein" und schon greift kein Argument mehr was du anbringen willst.
Für den normalen User reicht das 550er Modell immer für ein Singlke GPU System aus.
Der Multi GPU User greift zum 750er Modell.
Wer einen Unterbau von 1000€ hat und dazu eine Grafikkarte in der gleichen Preisklasse kümmert sich sowieso nicht um die Effizienz im Idle und kauft nichts unter 1000 Watt -- egal ob er sie braucht oder nicht.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich eventuell das E9 480 kaufen, aber :

Die bunten Anschlüsse Stören , kann man die irgendwie wegkriegen ?


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Die Kannst Du mit einem Edding anmalen wenn Dich das stört...


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Die unterschiedliche Farbe ist deswegen damit du die Anschlüsse unterscheiden kannst und nicht versuchst den 8 Pin ATX Stecker in die Grafikkarte zu stopfen.

Schlimm sind solche Netzteile wo alle Strippen schwarz sind und es keine Möglichkeit gibt sie zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die unterschiedliche Farbe ist deswegen damit du die Anschlüsse unterscheiden kannst und nicht versuchst den 8 Pin ATX Stecker in die Grafikkarte zu stopfen.  Schlimm sind solche Netzteile wo alle Strippen schwarz sind und es keine Möglichkeit gibt sie zu unterscheiden.



Bei den P10 sind die ja immerhin schwarz ? Also ich meine die Kabel die ans Netzteil gehen .


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Aber Thres, unterschätze nie den Coolness-Faktor....


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Kann man die nicht lackieren oder so  mhh nach wie viel Jahren sollte man denn ein E9 oder P10 wechseln ?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die unterschiedliche Farbe ist deswegen damit du die Anschlüsse unterscheiden kannst und nicht versuchst den 8 Pin ATX Stecker in die Grafikkarte zu stopfen.



Es steht auf dem Stecker drauf. Wer zu blöd ist, das zu lesen, dem gehört auch der PC gegrillt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm sind solche Netzteile wo alle Strippen schwarz sind und es keine Möglichkeit gibt sie zu unterscheiden.


  Müsste das gemäss ATX-Standard nicht gekennzeichnet sein?
ATX-Format


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich nehm das 480er   Aber gibt es keine Chance um die farbigen KabelPLÄTZE schwarz zu kriegen, weil das farbige  Passt wirklich 0.  Meine dise Anschlüsse , siehe Anhang


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Nope das gibt's beim e9 nur so. Beim P10 sind die Buchsen schwarz.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist halt ein Zugeständnis an all die Fachidioten da draussen^^


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Abkleben, ein Wattestäbchen in jedes Kontaktloch, überlackieren und hoffen das keine Farbe in die Kontakte gelaufen ist, die Garantie ist mit dieser Prozedur dann wahrscheinlich auch erloschen...


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nope das gibt's beim e9 nur so. Beim P10 sind die Buchsen schwarz.
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Das ist halt ein Zugeständnis an all die Fachidioten da draussen^^


 
Dafür sind dann die Stecker schön bunt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




UUuups. Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Joa, das hab ich aber ein paar Seiten früher schon geschrieben 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was mich beim P10 extrem stört: Die PCIe-Stecker sind HELLBLAU.
> 
> Das geht mal gar nicht, warum nicht schwarz?!


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Wann sollte ich denn spätestens das P10 wechseln und wann das E9?


----------



## sycron17 (28. März 2014)

Es steht drauf 5 Jahre Garantie 
Sollte ja bis dahin funktionieren 
Jedoch soviel ich weiß  wechseln viele nach 2-3jahre


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

€: falsch verstanden.


Ich würde das NT mit der zweiten neuen Grafikkarte wechseln (also 1x grafikkarte aufrüsten und das NT behalten, dann beim zweiten Mal kommt ein neues NT rein).


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Es steht auf dem Stecker drauf. Wer zu blöd ist, das zu lesen, dem gehört auch der PC gegrillt.
> 
> Müsste das gemäss ATX-Standard nicht gekennzeichnet sein?
> ATX-Format


 
Guck dir mal ein corsair RM Netzteil an.


----------



## sycron17 (28. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> €: falsch verstanden.
> 
> Ich würde das NT mit der zweiten neuen Grafikkarte wechseln (also 1x grafikkarte aufrüsten und das NT behalten, dann beim zweiten Mal kommt ein neues NT rein).



So ists


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir mal ein corsair RM Netzteil an.


 
Ok
*Alternate-PCGH-Seite aufmach*
EWWWWWW


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Es steht auf dem Stecker drauf. Wer zu blöd ist, das zu lesen, dem gehört auch der PC gegrillt.


Hilft aber im Support ungemein, solche bunten Steckern. Da sprichst du dann von roter und grüner Buchse, was jeder Bauer verstehen sollte. Und du brauchst halt keine Kryptischen Bezeichnungen...



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Müsste das gemäss ATX-Standard nicht gekennzeichnet sein?
> ATX-Format


 Ja, so sollte es sein. Gibt aber leider schon viel zu viele Netzteile, bei denen auf die ATX Spec in diesem Punkt geschissen wird.
Das RM wurde ja erwähnt, aber auch ganz viele andere Geräte. Eigentlich ALLE mit Flachbandkabeln...
Zum Beispiel auch die Seasonic Geräte. Enermax usw...


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

War es nicht so dass man Auf der offiziellen BQ Seite Kabel kaufen kann die direkt ans Netzteil gehen ? Also keine Verlängerungen etc


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hilft aber im Support ungemein, solche bunten Steckern. Da sprichst du dann von roter und grüner Buchse, was jeder Bauer verstehen sollte. Und du brauchst halt keine Kryptischen Bezeichnungen...


Stimmt, ich bleibe aber dabei. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, einen Schriftzug zu lesen, der auf JEDEM Stecker steht und dazu noch im Handbuch erklärt wird, der soll auch die Finger vom PC lassen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, so sollte es sein. Gibt aber leider schon viel zu viele Netzteile, bei denen auf die ATX Spec in diesem Punkt geschissen wird.
> Das RM wurde ja erwähnt, aber auch ganz viele andere Geräte. Eigentlich ALLE mit Flachbandkabeln...
> Zum Beispiel auch die Seasonic Geräte. Enermax usw...


 Ist auch viel wichtiger, dass es gut aussieht, als dass es funktioniert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich bleibe aber dabei. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, einen Schriftzug zu lesen, der auf JEDEM Stecker steht und dazu noch im Handbuch erklärt wird, der soll auch die Finger vom PC lassen.


Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute einfach nicht in der Lage waren, den beiliegenden, tief roten Zettel (A5) mit der weißen Schrift, die den Dark Power Pro Geräten der P8 und AFAIR auch P9 Serie beilagen nicht gelesen haben und die S-ATA Kabel von 'nem P7 angeschlossen haben. Und dann das Netzteil eingeschickt haben oder beim Support rumgemault haben...

Also zu meiner Zeit hab ich bestimmt jede Woche 2 Leute mit sowas im Forum gehabt. Will nicht wissen, wieviele beim Telefonsupport aufgeschlagen sind...



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ist auch viel wichtiger, dass es gut aussieht, als dass es funktioniert.


Ja, scheiß auf die Specs, Sicherheit, hauptsache man kann den Dreck verkaufen...

Den besten Kompromiss hier find ich die Antec Kabel: Schwarz mit farblichem Streifen. Damit könnte man noch leben. Aber NUR schwarz halte ich auch für inakzeptabel, da man diese Kabel nicht 'mal eben' per Sichtprüfung auf kompatibilität überprüfen kann.

Und vorallen: Du hast 2 Netzteile, beide schwarze Flachbandkabel, beide die gleichen Stecker, beidesmal unterschiedlich belegt. Und wie weiß man jetzt, welches Kabel zu welchem Netzteil gehört? X-D


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und vorallen: Du hast 2 Netzteile, beide schwarze Flachbandkabel, beide die gleichen Stecker, beidesmal unterschiedlich belegt. Und wie weiß man jetzt, welches Kabel zu welchem Netzteil gehört? X-D


 
Anschließen und durchtesten.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute einfach nicht in der Lage waren, den beiliegenden, tief roten Zettel (A5) mit der weißen Schrift, die den Dark Power Pro Geräten der P8 und AFAIR auch P9 Serie beilagen nicht gelesen haben und die S-ATA Kabel von 'nem P7 angeschlossen haben. Und dann das Netzteil eingeschickt haben oder beim Support rumgemault haben...



Ich weiss, ich hab mir auch ein P10 gekauft. Für den Händler ist es natürlich blöde, dem Kunden kann mMn aber nichts besseres passieren, als dass es ihm die gesamte Hardware grillt. Vielleicht lernt er dann mal, dass die Gebrauchsanleitung mehr als nur Ballast ist.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also zu meiner Zeit hab ich bestimmt jede Woche 2 Leute mit sowas im Forum gehabt. Will nicht wissen, wieviele beim Telefonsupport aufgeschlagen sind...


Kenn ich. 





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, scheiß auf die Specs, Sicherheit, hauptsache man kann den Dreck verkaufen...
> 
> Den besten Kompromiss hier find ich die Antec Kabel: Schwarz mit farblichem Streifen. Damit könnte man noch leben. Aber NUR schwarz halte ich auch für inakzeptabel, da man diese Kabel nicht 'mal eben' per Sichtprüfung auf kompatibilität überprüfen kann.



Da kann ich nicht mitreden, sorry. Ein Antec-NT hatte ich bisher noch nicht in der Hand.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und vorallen: Du hast 2 Netzteile, beide schwarze Flachbandkabel, beide die gleichen Stecker, beidesmal unterschiedlich belegt. Und wie weiß man jetzt, welches Kabel zu welchem Netzteil gehört? X-D


 1. Ordnung in deiner Bude halten
2. Die Kabel in der entsprechenden OVP lagern
3. anschreiben

Wer das nicht schafft, dem gehört auch das System geröstet. Idioten haben wir beileibe genug, da schadet es nicht, wenn einige mal auf's Maul fallen.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich lass es mit dem P10 einfach , ich weiß nicht , die Farbgestaltung von CM Netzteilen gefallt mir irgendwie nicht . 

Würde denn das E9 500 reichen ? Soll ja auch relativ gut sein , und würde mir das P10 beim OC der Karte helfen ?( Karte wird luftgekühlt )


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Das Netzteil hat nichts mit der Übertaktungsfähigkeit der Grafikkarte zu tun.
Das E9 mit 500 Watt kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Ich will auf gar keinen Fall beim NT sparen , gibt es alternativen für 100€? Nur die Optik ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die beste wegen den gelben Kabeln am P10


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Alternativen gibt es nicht wenn du ein Multi Rail Netzteil willst das leise arbeitet und die Garantien bietet.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Enermax Revolution87+ 650W ATX 2.4 (ERV650AWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber das hat nur 3 Rails (doofe Verteilung) und 650W brauchst du eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Tja. Das 550er ist nicht mehr lieferbar. 
Und die alten Cougar Modelle auch nicht mehr.
Irgendwie blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Hmm schade :/ zur Auswahl stünden außer dem E9 500 :  - E9 600( kostet 10€ mehr )  - Enermax Triathlor 550w  Das Enermax soll 2.5 sone laut werden , das wäre 1 sone leiser als die Grafikkarte .  Nur bringt es die bessere Technik mit ?

Andere gute gibt es bis 100€ net oder ?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Welches Triathlor?
Davon gibt es inzwischen auch eine Menge.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

...das Laute.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Ich hab euch das mal in den Anhang gepackt , Bild 1: Witz des Jahrhunderts , 2. das Netzteil 
Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Da ist nichts dabei.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Mein Fehler , jetzt aber 

Jetzt das Netzteil auf Bild 1, auf Bild 2 der Witz des Jahrhunderts 
Hoffe man kann das 1. erkennen


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Das Seasonic G mit 5 Sone? Überrascht mich nicht, die werden hier dafür regelmässig gebasht. 2.5 Sone sind aber auch schon relativ laut.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ach das Eneramx.
Das kannst du knicken.

Und ich sagte irgendwo mal dass das Corsair RM tolle schwarze Kabel hat.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Eine elektrische Gefahrenquelle als Vorteil zu verkaufen... Das schaffen auch nur NT-Hersteller. 


EDIT: Es gibt die Triathlor nur von Enermax. Mittlerweile gibt es aber die normalen, die FC- und die ECO-Reihe.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach das Eneramx. Das kannst du knicken.  Und ich sagte irgendwo mal dass das Corsair RM tolle schwarze Kabel hat.



Warum ? Also nicht das Corsair das ist ja Dreck  

Das Enermax scheint gut zu sein , Lautstärke mal außen vor gelassen - Ist das so schlecht ?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Eine elektrische Gefahrenquelle als Vorteil zu verkaufen... Das schaffen auch nur NT-Hersteller.


 
Corsair verkauft eben eher nach Optik denn nach Logik.
Funktioniert bei den RAMs ja auch gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Hmm schade :/ zur Auswahl stünden außer dem E9 500 :  - E9 600( kostet 10€ mehr )  - Enermax Triathlor 550w  Das Enermax soll 2.5 sone laut werden , das wäre 1 sone leiser als die Grafikkarte .  Nur bringt es die bessere Technik mit ?
> 
> Andere gute gibt es bis 100€ net oder ?


Wenn du so anfängst: Seasonic S12G-550W. Das soll, laut Seasonic, auch unter Last halbwegs leise bleiben. Und Ist eigentlich auch 2 Rail (steht nur leider nich dabei)...

Das 450W Triathlor kann ich aus meinem System heraushören und das hat 'ne GBT 7970 GHz drin...


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Das Enermax scheint gut zu sein , Lautstärke mal außen vor gelassen - Ist das so schlecht ?


 
Es bietet immerhin DC-DC Technik.
Aber Bronze ist für mich heute ein KO Kriterium.
Und dann hat es auch nur zwei Rails.
Und ist eben scheiß laut. Das kannst du nicht außen vor lassen.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Ist das BQ denn technisch unterlegen ? Und eher das E9 500 oder für 10€ mehr das 600er ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. März 2014)

Nimm das e9 mit 450 oder 480W


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Ist das BQ denn technisch unterlegen ? Und eher das E9 500 oder für 10€ mehr das 600er ?


 
Abgesehen davon dass das E9 kein DC-DC hat ist es dem Triathlor überlegen.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass das E9 kein DC-DC hat ist es dem Triathlor überlegen.




Und was für Vorteile bringt DC-DC?
Ist ein E9 500 zu oversized ? Wollte wie gesagt nicht wirklich am NT sparen


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

DC-DC ist eine Bezeichnung für Geräte, die die kleineren Spannungen aus der +12V generieren. Ist eine Form einer unabhängigen Regelungen (also jede Spannung hat 'nen eigenen Regelkreis).
Vorteil: Bessere Spannungsstabilität, unempfindlich gegenübliche jegliche Form ungleichmäßiger Belastungen. Also du kannst die +12V Leitung bis an die Kotzgrenze ausfahren und 100mA auf +5V abzapfen und die Spannungen sind immer noch ganz OK...

Gruppenreguliert bedeutet, dass mehrere Spannungen in Gruppe reguliert werden. Auf Deutsch: Es gibt nur einen Regelkreis für mehrere Spannungen. Wenn jetzt eine der beiden Spannungen stark belastet wird und die andere nicht so sehr, dann fällt die Spannung bei der stark belasteten Spannung ab und bei der weniger beanspruchten Leitung steigts an. Das kann dann auch dazu führen, dass die Spannungen die Spec verlassen. 
Hierbei gilt: Nach unten ist nicht so tragisch, da semmelt höchstens die Kiste ab. Nach oben ist aber schon nicht ohne...


Eigentlich würde ich jetzt gerne etwas zu der Alternative sagen, die mir vorschwebt, leider hats noch nicht an der Tür geklopft *grrr*


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich jetzt gerne etwas zu der Alternative sagen, die mir vorschwebt, leider hats noch nicht an der Tür geklopft *grrr*


 

*klopf klopf*?


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> *klopf klopf*?



Wer ist da?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Wer ist da?


 
Die Polizei. Wir beschlagnahmen ihren Computer.


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ihr seid so bescheuert, und keiner sagt es euch...


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Nicht bescheuert, nur betrunken.


----------



## sycron17 (28. März 2014)

Biiig loool xD


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Man muss sich auch mal nicht so ganz ernst nehmen können.


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Ich nehm jetzt ein Be Quiet, also seit leise !( Wortspiel ftw )

Kann mich aber nicht zwischen E9 500 und 600 entscheiden . Oder doch das Corsair RM? Spaaaaß  
Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Kann mich aber nicht zwischen E9 500 und 600 entscheiden




 

Na egal, ich hab das jetzt schon oft genug wiederholt, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nicht bescheuert, nur betrunken.



Das glaubt dir keiner 


Hast die 130Dba vermisst? 

Topic
 Jo super Wahl 

Das Netzteil am besten nach 5 Jahren da hast du keine Garantie mehe.


----------



## sycron17 (28. März 2014)

Am besten ein AX1200 xD FTW!!


----------



## Mascarpone (28. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Na egal, ich hab das jetzt schon oft genug wiederholt, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an.




Bin seit 8 Uhr morgens am durchackern , sorry wenn ich sowas mal überlese


----------



## ich111 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Das E9 ist aufgrund der Gruppenregulierung über 500W nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Wenn du zu müde bist, um einen Forenpost zu verstehen, solltest du ins Bett gehen  Ist schliesslich nicht gerade wenig Kohle, um die es hier geht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Polizei. Wir beschlagnahmen ihren Computer.





Moment- seit wann ist die Polizei betrunken?


----------



## Mascarpone (29. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn du zu müde bist, um einen Forenpost zu verstehen, solltest du ins Bett gehen  Ist schliesslich nicht gerade wenig Kohle, um die es hier geht.




So wieder ausgeschlafen zurück 

Also das E9 600 scheint oversized und unnötig zu sein , alles klar  aber das 500er wird reichen oder ? Weil hat immerhin 90 Watt weniger als das P10 drauf


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Dann kauf halt das P10.


----------



## Mascarpone (29. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kauf halt das P10.




Da stören IHN aber die gelben Kabel , hört sich komisch an aber der hat solche probleme.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Das Kabel ist nicht gelb. Der Stecker ist gelb.
Und den kann man auch anmalen wenn es echt so stören sollte -- was ich aber nur für vorgeschoben halte.


----------



## Mascarpone (29. März 2014)

Er meint halt diese gelben Dinger , ist nix vorgeschoben oder so


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ach du schreckt. Das sind Kabel. 
Schon furchtbar dass die Kabel farblich markiert sind damit man sie auseinander halten kann. 
Finde ich jetzt echt eine Frechheit von BeQuiet. 
Ich hätte auch lieber komplett schwarze Kabel ohne Bezeichnung und ohne Hinweise wie beim Corsair RM. 
Da bringt es auch richtig Spaß mal die Kabel mit anderen zu tauschen weil sie alle gleich aussehen.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Jetzt wird man schon abgestraft, weil man den ATX-Standard einhält...

Hier, guck mal. Die Kabel MÜSSEN so gekennzeichnet sein.
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format#Pinbelegung


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Jetzt wird man schon abgestraft, weil man den ATX-Standard einhält...


 
Deswegen auch das Corsair RM. 
Dein Lieblingsnetzteil. 
Da ist alles schwarz.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vergiss dann gleich mal die Garantie.


----------



## Mascarpone (29. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach du schreckt. Das sind Kabel.  Schon furchtbar dass die Kabel farblich markiert sind damit man sie auseinander halten kann.  Finde ich jetzt echt eine Frechheit von BeQuiet.  Ich hätte auch lieber komplett schwarze Kabel ohne Bezeichnung und ohne Hinweise wie beim Corsair RM.  Da bringt es auch richtig Spaß mal die Kabel mit anderen zu tauschen weil sie alle gleich aussehen.




Ich weiß und da er nen Casemod hat stört ihn das , 
Daher dachte ich eben an ein non modulares Netzteil , das E9 ist qualitativ ja nicht schlecht


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Man könnte auch Schrumpfschlauch nehmen.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ich hab hier noch ein Corsair AX 750W Gold herumliegen, da sind auch alle Kabel schwarz aber wenigstens ist es ein Sea Sonic mit 2 Rails >.<


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ach. Das ist noch ein altes AX?
Also nicht die neuen die auf der KM3 Plattform basieren?


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Ja die alte Version. 
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX750 750W ATX 2.31 (CMPSU-750AX) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Das Teil ist echt alt. Das solltest du mal ersetzen.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Guck doch mal in meine Signatur.. Fällt dir da was auf?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Guck doch mal in meine Signatur.. Fällt dir da was auf?


 
Ja. Echt schlimm. 
Stören dich die gelben Kabel nicht?


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Nein, ich hab sie alle mit rotem Nagellack bemalt und jetzt sind sie grün.


----------



## Mascarpone (29. März 2014)

Verstehe hier gar nicht wieso das ins lächerliche gezogen wird . Ist doch nicht meine Entscheidung , ihn stören halt die gelben Kabel , na und ? Nehmt das hier mal bisschen ernster


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Tut mir leid, ich kann jemanden nicht ernst nehmen, wenn er es auch noch gut findet, dass NT-Hersteller den ATX-Standard nicht einhalten wollen.


----------



## Mascarpone (29. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich kann jemanden nicht ernst nehmen, wenn er es auch noch gut findet, dass NT-Hersteller den ATX-Standard nicht einhalten wollen.




Macht es BQ nicht oder wie ? Weil bei dem E9 sind GPU Kabel blau , CPU Kabel Gelb und das ATX  Kabel bunt . Das erkennt doch jeder ?


----------



## sycron17 (29. März 2014)

Meein gott

Beispiel verkäufer:
Besten netzteil den es gibt 550w

Käufer:
Neee de ist schrott da verschiedene farben dran sind an den anschlüsse -.-


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Verstehe hier gar nicht wieso das ins lächerliche gezogen wird . Ist doch nicht meine Entscheidung , ihn stören halt die gelben Kabel , na und ? Nehmt das hier mal bisschen ernster


 
Dann soll er sich das Corsair RM kaufen.
Da hast du schicke schwarze Flachbandkabel denn die Optik scheint für ihn ja wichtiger zu sein als die Technik.

Oder das Seasonic G. Auch dort gibt es schwarze Flachbandkabel.

Oder die Cooler Master V Serie. Ebenfalls schwarze Flachbandkabel -- was aber kein Wunder ist da das eigentlich Seasonic Netzteile sind.


----------



## Mascarpone (29. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann soll er sich das Corsair RM kaufen. Da hast du schicke schwarze Flachbandkabel denn die Optik scheint für ihn ja wichtiger zu sein als die Technik.  Oder das Seasonic G. Auch dort gibt es schwarze Flachbandkabel.  Oder die Cooler Master V Serie. Ebenfalls schwarze Flachbandkabel -- was aber kein Wunder ist da das eigentlich Seasonic Netzteile sind.




Kann sein dass die schwarze Kabel haben aber die Technik ist abnormal schlecht . Das will er ja eben auch nicht , da das E9 ja gut ist und auch keine bunten Kabel besitzt dachte er an die . Wollte hier nicht das minderwertigste NT für ihn kaufen aber das E9 ist doch relativ OK.?


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Es geht nicht um den Stecker sondern um die Kabel.

Gelb = 12V
Rot = 5V
Orange = 3.3V
Schwarz = Masse


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

Er kann ja auch Sleeven, wenn ihn die Farbe der Kabel stört. Oder er baut sich ne Netzteilabdeckung, wie beim NZXT H440


----------



## sycron17 (29. März 2014)

Ja oder mal mit lack drüber 
So oder so  sieht man es nicht oder hockt man vor den PC die ganze zeit und starrt das gehäuse an?

Ok die Optik soll passen jedoch muss ich unbedingt ein WD Green kaufen weil das Gehäuse auch grün ist?
Oder will ich lieber etwas leistungsstärkeres wie die wd black?

Schlussendlich beachtet man es kaum

Hatte auch schon mal ne 770 classified
Nur weil die einfach mMn geil aussieht und monstruös

Beachtet habe ich es kaum xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Mascarpone schrieb:


> Da stören IHN aber die gelben Kabel , hört sich komisch an aber der hat solche probleme.


Oh mein Got...
Dann bind ihm mal auf die Nase, dass das ATX konform ist und der Spezifikation entspricht. Die Teile mit 'nur schwarz' sind halt eigentlich nicht ATX konform, da die Farben der Adern Bestandteil der Spezifikationen sind...

Aber hey, hauptsache sieht toll aus, auch wenns total bekloppt ist, gut aussehen muss es...

Easymode wäre einen Sichtschutz da irgendwie zu verbauen. Den auch einige Gehäuse dabei haben...

Aber das wäre ja zu einfach, da ists natürlich besser sich ein qualitativ minderwertiges Netzteil ohne Schutzschaltungen in den Rechner zu packen. Weil das schaut halt super toll aus. Ist aber technisch müll. Aber hey, aussehen ist halt wichtig!!!1111

PS: Das einzige Netzteil, was halbwegs OK sein könnte, ist noch nicht aufm Markt -> ANTEC EDGE...


----------



## sycron17 (29. März 2014)

Und ja es ist in diesem sinn zwar elektroschrott aber sonsnt gibts soviel icj weiss nur der seasonic x850er 
Dann ist alles schön schwarz
Jedoch haste dann 400watt.im überfluss


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: Das einzige Netzteil, was halbwegs OK sein könnte, ist noch nicht aufm Markt -> ANTEC EDGE...


 
Seasonic G Serie wenn ich nicht irre.
Aber trotzdem nur Single Rail oder?


----------



## sycron17 (29. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seasonic G Serie wenn ich nicht irre.
> Aber trotzdem nur Single Rail oder?



Das ist es
Optionen gibt es genug
Aber nur aussehen bringt nix

Wie der hyundai velouster
Sieht aus wie ne maschine,bist aber mit ein Fahrrad schneller xD

Das gleiche prinzip gilt für billig und teuer

Ein BQ pure power ist auch nicht das gleiche wie ein Dark Power


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Seasonic G Serie wenn ich nicht irre.
> Aber trotzdem nur Single Rail oder?


 Nee, zwei Rails, wie das originale G-Punkt auch.

Die KM3 Teile sind 'true Single Rail', wie auch die größeren voll modularen Evo Teile...


----------



## Mascarpone (29. März 2014)

Soo er steht jetzt vor der Wahl zwischen 
E9 450, E9 500 und Seasonic G-550

Die beste Wahl für diesen PC ist von den obengenannten ist ...?


----------



## SaftSpalte (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Gaming PC*

ohhh , wie ich sehe gehts hier ja weiter ohne ende . seite 18 ... 

wie de TE das gesagt hatte mit den farben der anchlüsse, musste ich gerade in mein pc gucken 

Dank der Blauen lüfter sind sie optisch blau .. mich stört es gar nicht .. ist mir beim eibau auch nicht aufgefallen . habe gelesen .

Es ist interessant das man für die optik andere sachen wählt  

peace !##



edit : 450 W würde knapp reichen .. aber 40 watt reserve ?  ... da müsste einer mit mehr erfahrung ran um dies dir zu bestätigen  ...

ich tendiere mehr zum  E9 500 ,,, Falls das Seasonic von der elektrik besser ist ,dann dies .


----------

